# Help- Canadian/Spanish looking to move to Barca. Find Work?



## Barcajover (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey everyone,

New to the forum, love all the info and discussion on the site! Have some questions and hoping I can get some answers from some fellow expats. I'm a Canadian (Vancouverite) with a Spanish passport, most of my family lives in Barcelona area. I've been thinking about making the move to Barcelona but very concerned with finding some decent paid work.I'm considering trying to sell real-estate, since I speak both languages, or something other than the typical tourist job.I really have no idea where or how to find work in Spain from Vancouver. Any tips, suggestions would be fantastic!

To the Vancouverites currently living in Barcelona area, how are you enjoying the transition to the new lifestyle etc? Looking forward to the responses!

-Paul


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barcajover said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the forum, love all the info and discussion on the site! Have some questions and hoping I can get some answers from some fellow expats. I'm a Canadian (Vancouverite) with a Spanish passport, most of my family lives in Barcelona area. I've been thinking about making the move to Barcelona but very concerned with finding some decent paid work.I'm considering trying to sell real-estate, since I speak both languages, or something other than the typical tourist job.I really have no idea where or how to find work in Spain from Vancouver. Any tips, suggestions would be fantastic!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

with unemployment as it is atm, it tends to be more _who y_ou know than _what _you know - what suggestions do your family have?


----------



## Barcajover (Feb 8, 2015)

Not much suggestions from the family yet.

Any other input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I´d echo what Xabiachica says about work - to focus on that. All possibility of living anywhere is lost without a source of income. So do you know anything about the real estate market in Barcelona? Or do you have any questions? I can´t help you out there, but perhaps someone else can.

P.S. From another thread on the forum, Barca does not need a period, because it´s a contraction, not an abbreviation.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just found this about the real estate market in Barcelona that might be helpful to you:

Barcelona Property Market Still A Good Investment In 2014!

In order to sell real estate you have to know a lot about the structure of buildings, financing arrangements for mortgages, house insurance, property taxes, what is in the neighbourhood (schools, shopping, hospitals, community centres, etc), bus routes, and so on and so on. You´re basically an expert on everything in the area. So I wonder if you know enough about Barcelona to be a real estate agent?


----------



## Barcajover (Feb 8, 2015)

No idea about the real estate market in Barcelona,it was just an idea. Would also maybe like to find work in a large hotel, front desk, sales, etc


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Barcajover said:


> No idea about the real estate market in Barcelona,it was just an idea. Would also maybe like to find work in a large hotel, front desk, sales, etc


Have you checked online job boards? That's probably your best bet to get a feel for the local job market. And, like Xabiachica says, you can also check with your family for suggestions, if they're in Barcelona.


----------



## Barcajover (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes i will be exploring the job board. What are you currently doing in Spain?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Barcajover said:


> Yes i will be exploring the job board. What are you currently doing in Spain?


I'm living here now permanently. I'm disabled and retired on Canada Pension Disability. I have Spanish citizenship. When you say you have a Spanish passport, you also have citizenship then? If you do, that's awesome for you!


----------



## Barcajover (Feb 8, 2015)

My parents were born in Spain, so I have a passport. Yes I definitely want to move there, better weather and way of life.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

In order to get your passport, you need citizenship. So you know that you can move to Spain any time now that you have a your passport? Of course, you're rightfully worried about getting a job lined up first. What job sites have you looked at?


----------



## Barcajover (Feb 8, 2015)

spainexpat.com , expatica.com, thinkspain.com, xpatjobs.com

Yes, very happy about the ability to move there. I just don't want to find a job for example bartending etc that could be a dead end road.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There is very high unemployment in Spain, If you have professional skills you will find it easier, altho even doctors have been seen working as waiters, just to earn some money. So dont be worried if all you can find are dead end jobs, altho they will be highly sort after. You can maybe find something better if the economy picks up

Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Those look like good websites to look at jobs. But it's true what Jojo & Xabiachica say - that unemployment is a drastically high. Do you realise that? Also, when you say you speak Spanish, I'm thinking you mean Castellano? In Barcelona you probably know from your family they speak Catalan there as well as Castellano? That would be something especially important for employment.


----------

